# Friday!!



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This one today:










Have a great weekend all!

Mark


----------



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

starting off with this my new dog walker.










and then one of these two.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Later,

William


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Orient "Black Mako" for me today:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

After selling my old black dial to Mac I thought Id wear this one in its memory...

Omega Seamaster f300 120m - aka smf300


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Will be wearing the one on the right today:










sorry for ***** phone pic


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

JonW said:


> After selling my old black dial to Mac I thought Id wear this one in its memory...
> 
> Omega Seamaster f300 120m - aka smf300


that is a real beauty Jon :tongue2:


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Oscar today:










Cheers


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Well, I have just enough pockets for the new guys so toting these about for the day


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Off out this eve to a club, so thought id need some heavy metal (and knew this pic would wind up Mac  ) So ive switched to one of these... the one at top left...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Steve264 said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > After selling my old black dial to Mac I thought Id wear this one in its memory...
> ...


Thanks Steve, Its the watch that gave birth to DeskDivers really so always has a special place really.


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

No surprise I'm wearing yesterdays new arrival










Excuse the same quick & (literally) dirty pic as yesterday


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Big ol' Timex today - runs like a champ


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

Have a good weekend everyone:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

*RLT48*


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)




----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Debaufre 'Triton' today.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Toshi said:


>


 wow!!!!!

Here's it's plainer cousin


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

JonW said:


> Off out this eve to a club, so thought id need some heavy metal (and knew this pic would wind up Mac  ) So ive switched to one of these... the one at top left...


Jon my eyes aren't decieving me are they? It isn't a photoshop of the same watch you really have four SM600s!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Toshi said:


>


Last Monday or whenever it was doesnt count Rich


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Rich! Thats a stunner! Loving it mate 

John, er... One of those is on loan... but i also have one at Bienne... I will sell 2 this year, I bought them to write the book and really dont need this number.. h34r:


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

JoT said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Off out this eve to a club, so thought id need some heavy metal (and knew this pic would wind up Mac  ) So ive switched to one of these... the one at top left...
> ...


I was wondering the same thing! - wasn't fast enough on the button!


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

This one for me.


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

Off work today so this as doing bit of manual work


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Will be glad when this week is over... I'll be enjoying my 6105 until something new turns up later


----------



## biggles (Aug 6, 2008)

Rotary manual wind


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


hehe......










:huh:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Bullhead untill the postie comes


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Toshi said:


>


OMG -10/10


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

As ever great kit again,i will be earig the GMT during the day and then? in the evening.

Great WE

Martin


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ahhh Martin.....

With those 3 you dont need anymore watches 

Nice collection....


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Sparky said:


> This one today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Ahhh Martin.....
> 
> With those 3 you dont need anymore watches
> 
> Nice collection....


Jase

I am coming to the same conclusion but the "hunger"is ever present 

Cheers

Martin


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

mart broad said:


> ... but the "hunger"is ever present


Oh yes.... I can imagine mate!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Toshi said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Toshi said:
> ...


'kin 'ell!!!! wow... and I dont say that much... what a pair Rich! noice!


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Just back from a full service with Roy so this is getting plenty of wrist time


----------



## Jocke (Jul 5, 2008)

Wearing my latest arrival...


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Oris titanium for me so far today:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

JonW said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


 :lol:

I must come clean...... went to a meeting with the brand manager of IWC UK on Monday and he let me have a play with these, the new Aquatimer range (including the Galapagos) and about 30 other watches. Unfortunately I had to give them all back when I left 3 hours later :cry2:

I could quite easily have lived with that 18K Big Inge :yes:

I'm really wearing this today - Sinn 142B


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

As if you had to ask! :lol: :lol:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Toshi said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Toshi said:
> ...


Ahh the truth is out there LOL

I know the local brand managers but sadly they dont often allow me three hours with their stock... hmm... well not since they took us all out and launched the Heritage range, what a night 

Bet those weighed nice... I really liked the weight of the Platinum models 

The 142 is nice, but I hope you dont mind me feeling a little let down... :huh:


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

A goldie oldie for me today...

Sorry about the crappy pic....










Rich - nice, nice, nice IWC


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

JonW said:


> Bet those weighed nice... I really liked the weight of the Platinum models


One of the watches I got to wear for a while was a platinum Da Vinci :wub:

He wouldn't let me take any pictures of that though


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

As usual.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

Quite some expensive watches shown today. I am wearing my Kazimon Eintausend with a new Toshi strap:










all the best

Jan


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

*Oris TT1* for me


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

Filterlab said:


> As if you had to ask! :lol: :lol:


Some real quality watches on display today starting to :wub: Sinns.

Must stick an extra line or 2 on the lottery tomorrow.

My latest purchase doesn't seem to want to come off


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

This today


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Wearing the Eberhard today 



















This one tonight :lol:


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

grant1967 said:


> Some real quality watches on display today starting to :wub: Sinns.


It started for me that way after joining this place, I'd never even heard of them! Now I simply love them. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Great display again B) . Panerai 111 for me


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

O&W


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Off down the gym after work (I know it's a friday, but once you hit 30 you have to balance ale intake with the rowing machine!) so I threw this on - couldn't be arsed to bring two watches in today... If it gets quiet this arvo, then I can dick about checking my altitude! :lol:


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

blackandgolduk said:


> ...once you hit 30 you have to balance ale intake with the rowing machine!...


Very true, for more of a challenge though it might be worth trying to balance a pint of ale whilst on a rowing machine.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Toshi said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Bet those weighed nice... I really liked the weight of the Platinum models
> ...


I wore the heritage one of that too... what a watch. Youre the only person Ive found who even likes the DaVinci... superb


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

RLT 42 for me today while i do as little as possible


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice pieces chaps!










Very taken with this - more so than the non-chrono SMP I sold this week. 

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

JonW said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > JonW said:
> ...


Yep, lovely watch, and a great size for me. Mind you I didn't realise it was platinum until I tried to pick it up off the desk :huh:

I don't know whether I'd be able to convince the 710 that Â£44k for a watch is a wise move though :lol:


----------



## bazman (Jan 10, 2009)

Been wearing this most of the week. 










Barry


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

JHM said:


> Quite some expensive watches shown today. I am wearing my Kazimon Eintausend with a new Toshi strap:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like the look of that any chance of some info ,links etc.

decided to go with this .


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

For me, this watch just cries out to be worn every Friday. I don't know what it is, but this watch just screams *SEX *










On second thoughts, it might have something to do with the portuguese date wheel


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Oris TT1 For Me










Cheers Mal


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

OM on black Rhino for me this morning.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

That Kazimon looks great on the leather.

It's the speedmaster for me today while i'm at work and then off out for a meal for my niece's birthday.










Not taken a better picture of it since the pocket dump thread.


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

JHM said:


> Quite some expensive watches shown today. I am wearing my Kazimon Eintausend with a new Toshi strap:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like that! Please tell me its massive with at least 22mm lug spacing?

Would like to see more pics!


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

5 Band Atomic G for me.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Toshi said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Toshi said:
> ...


yeah, even with her there and plied with wine and canapes by IWC it wasnt something she said the usual 'get it if you want it...' line to.. hmm...


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

catflem said:


> For me, this watch just cries out to be worn every Friday. I don't know what it is, but this watch just screams *SEX *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol: Excellent day marker. :lol:


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

As I am counting the hours till weekend, a Chrono was the best choice:



















Movement is a Valjoux 6KF, a french watch, case is stamped for a company of Besancon, made in about 1936.

Andreas


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Mikrolisk said:


> As I am counting the hours till weekend, a Chrono was the best choice:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a handsome pocket watch


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Mikrolisk said:


>


That is beautiful in every way! The regulator is set to maximum in that shot though which is unusual, does it keep good time?


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Going with the Bathys Ruthenium Auto on a supersoft Buffalo Toshi.

Alasdair


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

going out now changed into this F300


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

JoT said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Off out this eve to a club, so thought id need some heavy metal (and knew this pic would wind up Mac  ) So ive switched to one of these... the one at top left...
> ...


 :cry2: I'm just after one !!! Great shot of some great watches Jon...


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

jbw said:


> JHM said:
> 
> 
> > Quite some expensive watches shown today. I am wearing my Kazimon Eintausend with a new Toshi strap:
> ...


Thank You Jason, Rob & "jbw"! It surely is massive and it has 22mm lug size (20mm would not look right, would it?). I have written some kind of review a little while ago on RLT about this watch:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...&hl=kazimon

So far, the Eintausend had the most wrist time of all my watches this year. You could say that I am fairly happy with it  . Now with the Toshi strap, it is complete!

all the best

Jan


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Just been out for a walk in the sunshine here in Guildford & snapped this (not great, but it'll do!):


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

First new arrival of a few VERY special pieces!

The 1965 105003 'Chocolate dial' Pre Professional Speedmaster










Cheers Tom


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

JLC, MC Dive Chronograph


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

this since poker night until about 30 mins ago when i got in from work ;










at which point i put this on










hagw


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Filterlab said:


> Mikrolisk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Well, it could run a little bit faster. It looses about 1 1/2 min per day. :huh:

Andreas


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

JHM said:


> jbw said:
> 
> 
> > JHM said:
> ...


Thanks for the link to the review......That propellor case opener is something else!!

It's one of the nicest watches i have seen in a long time...I am not too keen on the bracelet but it looks superb on the Toshi

anyway...as does any watch!

Have you tried it on a nato?


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

VinceR said:


> Just been out for a walk in the sunshine here in Guildford & snapped this (not great, but it'll do!):


stunning watch...Looking forward to the release of the Heliox Super Sub.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Love that Nitrox Vince and you've taken a great picture of it. I'd love to get hold of one of them someday.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Toshi said:


>


Not usually a fan of gold watches, but that is pure class Rich, absolutely stunning. :drool:

Should have read the whole thread first, before posting. :blush:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> After selling my old black dial to Mac I thought Id wear this one in its memory...
> 
> Omega Seamaster f300 120m - aka smf300


 A _very _late start for me (been busy) anyway naturally I`m still wearing the black one B)

*Omega Seamaster f300 120m circa mid 1970s*





JoT said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Off out this eve to a club, so thought id need some heavy metal (and knew this pic would wind up Mac  ) So ive switched to one of these... the one at top left...
> ...





JonW said:


> Rich! Thats a stunner! Loving it mate
> 
> John, er... One of those is on loan... but i also have one at Bienne... I will sell 2 this year, I bought them to write the book and really dont need this number.. h34r:


Just to make this perfectly clear *I DO NOT WANT ONE *







:lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Giving this an outing this evening.


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

JonW said:


> Off out this eve to a club, so thought id need some heavy metal (and knew this pic would wind up Mac  ) So ive switched to one of these... the one at top left...


:wub: NO!!! You have four Jon? I just want one but couldnt afford it :cry2:

Anyway the Divex 500m for me today.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> Giving this an outing this evening.


I really like the look of that John

:blush: A real doppy question - What is it?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mutley said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > Giving this an outing this evening.
> ...


Of course if people put captions with their photos others wouldn`t have to ask questions like this, it was also make it easier to use the `Search`engine


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

jbw said:


> stunning watch...Looking forward to the release of the Heliox Super Sub.


It is, thanks. As am I ..



mjolnir said:


> Love that Nitrox Vince and you've taken a great picture of it. I'd love to get hold of one of them someday.


It is a great watch, if you want to have a loan for a couple of weeks drop me a PM & I'll mail it out to you ..


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

No surprises here, still making the effort 










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > thunderbolt said:
> ...


I do apologise Mac. I am Welsh after all. :lol:

It's just an unbranded Asian Flieger with the same movement as the Marina Militare I think. I have been told it may be a Sales rep's sample due to a lack of markings and the number 000/1000 engraved on the side of the case.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Just got back from a nice early evening meal with the 710 lovely being retired so

thought I,d change to another F300.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

knuteols said:


> Big ol' Timex today - runs like a champ





dombox40 said:


> going out now changed into this F300


really like this style of case.

has it got a name?


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

minkle said:


>


Nice like the hour markers


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

desmondus rotundus said:


> knuteols said:
> 
> 
> > Big ol' Timex today - runs like a champ
> ...


Hi the watch is made by Zenith from about the 1970s and has an F300 tuning fork movement I,ve not had the back off yet so I dont know what their cal No is but it gets lumped in with

all the other F300 brands. PS like the Timex got a couple of those myself


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

JoT said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


...and another


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

changed over to something a bit older

but still Sinn


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

Toshi said:


> changed over to something a bit older
> 
> but still Sinn


that looks beautiful


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

VinceR said:


> mjolnir said:
> 
> 
> > Love that Nitrox Vince and you've taken a great picture of it. I'd love to get hold of one of them someday.
> ...


That's really good of you to offer Vince and i'd take you up on it but i'd worry too much about wearing someone elses watch in case I dinged it against a door or something.

I'll get my own one day. I love the colour of the lume against the blue dial and i'm really starting to like the look of divers on leather.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

ollyhock said:


> that looks beautiful


I think so 

It's a handwound 103B from 1987


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

mjolnir said:


> That's really good of you to offer Vince and i'd take you up on it but i'd worry too much about wearing someone elses watch in case I dinged it against a door or something.
> 
> I'll get my own one day. I love the colour of the lume against the blue dial and i'm really starting to like the look of divers on leather.


No problem. Dings are par for the course, I'd not be that bothered! Besides I'm amazed I've not dinged it yet .. but I agree the orange lume & the vintage blue dial are a superb match & as for divers on leather, well it has to be the right kind of strap - big & beefy! It's currently on a strap culture, but I've commissioned Toshi to create a custom one for it ..


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

been wearing mostly this for the season.... :lol:


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Wearing this Stowa Seatime Electric


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Toshi said:


>


That is quite simply a stunner...


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Steve264 said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Tell me about it. Fantastic picture Rich :thumbsup:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

ray rhula


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> ray rhula


Just poping upstairs to check my secret cubby hole underneath the airing cub-board to make sure I haven't had a visit from cockney geezer whilst I'm out :lol:










:lol:


----------



## rousey (Dec 4, 2006)

Toshi said:


>


Wow Rich that's is fantastic :wub: and i'm just off to post what i have been wearing today,however i can't bring myself do it now i

have looked at yours LOL


----------



## rousey (Dec 4, 2006)

I have been wearing this lovely G-Shock all day due to moving house :cry2:

I'm just chilling out have a beer before the madness starts again tomorrow.

Have a great weekend and it's been a pleasure looking at everyone's Friday rides.

Man of the match(for me) has to go Toshi :thumbsup: i'm not really an IWC fan honest


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mutley said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > ray rhula
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

